# Honda TRX500FGA shifts but does not move



## shbr0522

I can shift throught all gears and you can feel it lock into each gear, but it does not move. When I give it gas it acts like it is in neutral and only revs up... Help please??!! :thinking:


----------



## HondaGuy

Will it move in 4wd? If it will move in 4wd but not 2wd then you got a problem with either your rear driveshaft/U-joint or the rear diff/axle. If it won't move in 4wd or 2wd you prob got something broken in the tranny or just a centrifugal clutch that is completely shot. Will the bike try and move at all? Making any abnormal noises when you try and get it to move?


----------



## shbr0522

No, it does not move at all. It used to move about an inch, but mot anymore.


----------



## phreebsd

what year model is the bike?


----------



## HondaGuy

I'm gonna guess its something with the secondary gears or the output shaft, or some stripped splines somewhere. Thats the only thing I can think of if it will shift through the gears and just not move. Unless its just a completely and totally worn out centrifugal clutch, but I've never heard of one being so worn out that the bike wouldn't even try to move at all. At any rate I would say you're gonna have to go into it and do some inspecting.


----------



## shbr0522

the bike is a 2005.


----------



## HondaGuy

The trannys in the 500s are known to be a little weak, but generally speaking they only lose one gear at a time, most always 1st gear too from people reving it up and dropping it into gear.


----------



## rubiconrider

500FGA? thats a rubicon right? if so, is could be that the transmission oil pump chain fell off. quite common from what i hear. its not a catastrophic problem if you have a little mechanical knowledge. gotta UN-bolt the front diff and slide it forward to separate the front driveshaft. then get the oil tank outta there, shift linkage, then remove front cover and clutch(need the tool for that one). then should be right there. chain will be laying below. they don't put a tensioner on that chain so it stretches over time and falls off. some guys put it back on and go with that but i would recommend getting a new one so it doesn't fall off again. the reason that the bike wont move is cuz its a hydrostatic clutch and it don't work with no oil pressure. that's just a suggestion, i would get your trans oil pressure checked to be sure.


----------



## redriders250r

check the clutches first their cheaper


----------



## tacoma_2002

Gotta have more to go on!

When did it stop pulling? what were to doing when it started acting abnormal?

Did you buy the bike broken? 

details, details, details...

If not yer just gonna keep getting different answers of things it might be.


----------



## Grizzlybear700

I have a 05 rubicon and my buddy was rideing it and ran into the back of someone and then bike will go in gear but will not move what could it be


----------



## Jpfeffer

shbr0522 said:


> I can shift throught all gears and you can feel it lock into each gear, but it does not move. When I give it gas it acts like it is in neutral and only revs up... Help please??!! 🤔


My 2016 atv same model is doing the exact same thing. Did you ever figure out what the problem was?


----------

